# wharton masonic lodge BBQ cook off



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

Dear BBQ Teams,

The Wharton Masonic Lodge #621 A.F. & A.M. will be hosting its 4th Annual BBQ Cook Off to raise money for a scholarship to Wharton County Junior College. *This* *cook off is IBCA sanctioned.* The cook off will be held *August 14th and 15th of 2009*. It will be located at the Riverfront Park (across the street from the Wharton County Sheriff's Department) in Wharton, TX.

Entry fee for this cook off is *one hundred dollars* *($100)*. All checks should be made payable to: *Wharton Lodge #621 A.F. & A. M*. All entry fees must be received by *August 14, 2009*. All entry forms and fees should be mailed to:
​*Brandon Cruz*​*815 E. Wayside*​*Wharton**, TX 77488*​ 
Entry fees will cover all cook off categories, which are: Brisket, Chicken, Pork Spare Ribs, Beans, Chili, and Showmanship.

1st, 2nd, and 3rd place trophies will be awarded in each category, except in Showmanship, which a trophy will only be presented to 1st place. An overall trophy will also be presented. All categories will count towards overall, except Showmanship.

Thank you,


Brandon Cruz
(281) 253-5020


*30x30 Cooking areas will be designated when the team checks in *​*on Friday, August 14th between 9am and 7pm.*​​​*Brisket Contest:* Contestants must cook a minimum of one (1) brisket.
*Chicken Contest:* Contestants must cook a minimum of one (1) fryer.
(No Cornish Game Hens)
*Pork Spare Ribs Contest:* Contestants must cook at least one (1) slab of pork spare ribs.
*Pinto Beans Contest:* Contestants must cook at least 2 lbs. of pinto beans. No meat, fillers, or anything larger than a bean when you turn in your entry to be judged.
*Chili Contest: *Contestants must cook at least 2 lbs. of chili meat. No beans or fillers in chili when you turn in your entry to be judged.

Call or email Brandon if there are any questions his cell number is above and his email is [email protected]. Or pm me and i can email you an entry form or sponsor form


----------

